

Microsoft Cloud Strength and Hardware Progress Drive Record Q1 Revenue - theatraine
http://www.microsoft.com/investor/EarningsAndFinancials/Earnings/PressReleaseAndWebcast/FY15/Q1/default.aspx

======
fidotron
The cloud stuff, especially Azure, is Microsoft at their best - and Nadella
having come from that part of the business is what preserves hope for the long
run.

The reason for this is MS are on the backfoot, but instead of playing
defensively they've gone all out to hit every selling point their competition
have, and then add their own stuff too, while leveraging what is quite a lot
of existing small and medium business lockin to migrate over to the cloud as
appropriate. Many people (myself included) thought Amazon, Rackspace etc.
would prevent this from working, but they've done it really well.

I've also seen a lot of companies move to Office 365, when previously they'd
have gone with Google Docs. They seem to have prevented that threat from
getting much further too.

~~~
jonrimmer
Does Nadella really deserve credit for Azure though, or Scott Guthrie? Azure
was a joke until Guthrie took over, even MS employees couldn't figure out how
to use it, and he turned it around in a matter of months.

~~~
CmonDev
Scott Guthrie abandoned Silverlight after giving speeches about how it is the
best technology. Soon enough he will ruin Azure despite Nadella's efforts.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Silverlight did not fail because WFP is a bad technology.

Silverlight failed because the market for flash-style browser plugins was
drying up and moving to JavaScript.

~~~
CmonDev
Enterprise was as happy to be using it as ever.

------
Devagamster
Is it just me or does this seem really good? Im not a econ buff but those
percentages are higher than I would have expected.

------
ChuckMcM
Sigh, I can't find any breakout for Bing results.

~~~
unp3rsOn
Some numbers here
[ppt][http://www.microsoft.com/global/Investor/RenderingAssets/Dow...](http://www.microsoft.com/global/Investor/RenderingAssets/Downloads/FY15/Q1/SlidesFY15Q1.pptx)

~~~
AdamTReineke
Slide 10:

Search advertising revenue up 23%, due to higher revenue per search and search
volume.

Bing U.S. market share at 19.4%, up 140 basis points over prior year

~~~
ChuckMcM
Thanks and thanks. More validation that Bing's CPC is going up while Google's
is going down. It will be interesting to see where they meet.

~~~
seattlewag
Bing should get towards 25-30% of Goog's CPC at best

------
codeulike
_Surface Pro 3 momentum drove Surface revenue of $908 million._

How many SP3's is that?

~~~
pistle
Let's say $1000 each (though this skews low and makes the units moved a
generous number)

$1000 x 1000 = $1M 900 x 1000 = 900,000 units moved

Since I'm going to guess they include SP3 accessories in this and that can
increase average cost something like 20%, let's drop that sales number down a
load and say 500k-700k, likely closer to 700k.

Apple moved >12M iPads last quarter for context.

I really like my SP3 as a main daily machine and think many people will slide
into usage of such a device if they start acclimating to cloud storage and/or
more enterprise orgs start doing private cloud.

If MS can ride the "private" cloud story into the enterprises where they
already have servers, etc. they could provide the better end-to-end story in
the next 2-4 years for power tablets that most people from admin staff to
executives could use well within the sweet spot of existing infrastructure.

Even if they can't move hardware units, they are already firming up the
enterprise software story by going more strongly into multi-platform support
for Office, etc.

~~~
bane
Out here in the D.C. area I see Surfaces all over the place. They seem to be a
favorite of the business crowd that likes to do sales pitches in coffee shops
since I usually see them in the context of a powerpoint presentation.

------
stephengillie
I don't know what automated process built that page, but Send to Kindle (for
Chrome) just chokes and dies on it. All it can parse is the disclaimer.

~~~
thezilch
It's loaded dynamically. You want the following:
[http://www.microsoft.com/global/Investor/RenderingAssets/Dat...](http://www.microsoft.com/global/Investor/RenderingAssets/DataSource/Earnings%20and%20Financials/PressRelease/FY15/Q1/IRQuarterlyEarnings.html)

